

The Homewrecker subwoofer system (how-to) - profquail
http://www.instructables.com/id/The-Homewrecker/

======
hapless
This is fantastic. I'd heard of cutting a hole in the wall for this purpose,
but I'd never considered using a doorway, which is both less permanent and
more attractive.

It's brilliantly simple. The best kind of brilliance.

~~~
profquail
I read an article once about a company that invented a "rotary subwoofer"
(link below, if you want to see it) that actually uses your entire attic as a
baffle. It seems that because they don't use a cone, they can actually get
down to something like 1-3Hz...though I'd think you'd feel that more than
you'd hear it.

<http://www.rotarywoofer.com/>

------
rms
For anyone that wants to get a _real_ subwoofer (one that extends to 20
hertz), I would recommend <http://www.hsuresearch.com/>. I would also
recommend his satellite speaker system, it's basically the anti-Bose.

~~~
dougp
I second this recommendation. Hsu makes great stuff with out all the flash
that adds to the price.

------
NathanKP
From the site:

"I have not yet fully tested the capabilities (or potential dangers) of this
system. The heating and cold air return ducts in most rooms in a house should
be enough to relieve the pressure induced by large woofer excursions. However,
if there are no ducts in a room for some reason and there are windows, be
aware of the effect of the pressure on the window(s).

Very low frequencies travel well and are not easily absorbed, so if you are
using this system at full or nearly full capacity and have immediate
neighbors, they will hear it and probably call the police. Use good judgement
."

Nice.

------
ShabbyDoo
Perhaps my age is showing, but I wonder why anyone would want such a thing in
his home. The instructables site is quite annoying, btw. Lots of ads and
really poor design.

~~~
GeneralMaximus
Why would someone want to go and write their own compiler/text
editor/OS/blog/foo? For the sheer joy of hacking :)

